# asso couplers in classified



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

getting rid of some unused items. I am looking for USAT tank car couplers. to buy or trade.
I have photos is any one is interested , PM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Do they smell bad too? 

I'm sure I don't want to see the photos either!!! 

hahahaha (Marty, check your spelling!) 

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Just e-mailed you.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul


----------

